# Minories Car Park, Tower Bridge



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyone used this by car or van?

Further to my thread about the Poppies, SquareMileParking suggested using Minories Car Park, as it has 14' clearance on the ground floor. I rang the number given but the operator was unable to confirm lengths of bays and tightness of corners: I assume there must be plenty of room but a personal recommendation would be appreciated.

TIA - Gordon


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Went yesterday and by absolute chance found an underground carpark next to Waitrose on St Katherine's Dock - adjacent to the Tower.
We were in it for about 2 hours - cost me £3.50. Amazing value.

Ok for a car, but pretty low roof throughout.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks. However I'm looking for specific information about *Minories*: the person I spoke to THINKS it will be OK but "someone in the know" would be a great help. Initially she thought I was talking about a car and caravan!

Gordon


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just a thought, there is a coach park I believe in Tower Hill, maybe contact them and see if you can use that and charges.

cabby


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks.  

SquareMileParking were very helpful and sent me info regarding on-street parking (free on Sundays) and Minories, which comes in at £2 for the whole of Sunday!!! (more expensive during the "working" week.

When I rang their Contact Centre the operator was again helpful but couldn't comment on the ease of access for a long vehicle (although my van is only 6m). She said that there would probably be attendants in operation who would be able to assuage my fears before I entered.

She spoke with her supervisor who also said "use the coach park" but couldn't really say if that was permissible (although clearly it would offer easy access).

So my first choice will be Minoroies, and I've looked at it on Street View: it seems to allow cars to park on the bottom level BUT if someone knows that carpark I would feel a bit happier.

Then we start queueing for the poppies I guess - Gordon


----------



## 2014Apache (Oct 29, 2013)

*Minories Car Park may just be ok for you*

Hello H1-GBV

Graham from www motorhomeparking co uk has an excellent resource 

If you have a look at this page you should,get all the information you need on Minories car park.

Click the link GREATER LONDON then CITY OF LONDON COUNCIL scroll down and you'll find the info you need about Minories.

Hope it's ok.. Enjoy the Poppies! They are spectacular! 

(You'll need to copy what I've written above for the web address and taken the spaces out because I'm not a subscriber) 

Regards,
Maurice


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

THANKS: unfortunately that is just a link to the official carpark info, which I have perused several times. Still no personal comments.

However, we are now onto planB (or nearer Z), as our kids have persuaded my wife to insist that we do not drive into London (something which I did umpteen times when younger!) So we are off to CC Commons Wood tomorrow, then by train into London on Tuesday.

Now all we need is fine weather and zero crowds: I'm not putting any money on either of them - Gordon


----------

